# A calico dog?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12439725

Never knew dogs could be colored like this, but it sure seems to be a calico. Genetically, what do you figure? Some sort of merle? What a beauty.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW what a cool looking dog. I did forward this to my all breed rescue, but I don't know if she has any contacts near there.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

That color is really eye-catching and awesome, isn't it? I sure hope his personality is as fantastic as his color. Too bad he's not close by! I still wonder what his color is- some sort of tricolor merle? So unusual!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

very cool colors.


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

Stunning, I love the pattern, so anyone have any idea what kind of dog he is? All i can think of is a calico cat mixed with a dog hehe


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

My best guess? Aussie x catahoula? Houlas tend to have really wild patterns and colors.


----------



## judith (Nov 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest the CatahoulaX as well... they can be very interesting


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

May be Catahoula something. But either way, doesn't look like he could decide if he was going to be a blue or a red merle. I must say, its an incredible color.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't tell if the dog is actually any colors other than black and dirty or yellowing white?

These are closer to what I think of when I think calico:

Fawnequin 

Tri-color 

Red Merle 

Liver Merle 

Catahoula 

Tri-color Dalmatian


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Love the tri dali and the "fawnequin!" To me, the original dog looks black, white, and tan (the tan is more evident on its sides and back).


----------



## qhluvr95 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chicagocanine your links are awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Genetically speaking, the dog couldn't be a calico. I know a lot less of cat genetics than I do of dogs (and that is very little) but calico color can appear only on female cats (XY chromosomes) or a 0,01% of males, who truly are phenotipically males but genetically XXY.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a cool looking dog!! That is awesome.

I love the tri color dalamtian...that was pretty neat, too.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Catu, he may look calico but I know there is no way he can genetically be a calico (unless genetic engineering has run amock). Still, I wonder what his genotype is. He sure looks beautiful.


----------

